# Who Stock's The Most Optimum Car Care?



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

As above.

Already have ONR, but after trying the polish, pads, and if only someone did the BRS cheap!

Prefer buying from one place as saves postage.

I am aware the euro people will be at waxstock, but I won't be.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Try the lads over at Motorgeek.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Elite Car Care (https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/brand/optimum-polymer-technologies/) or Clean Your Car (https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/optimum-polymer) would be the other options.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The widest range would be from their European distributor called something like Optimum Car Care Europe but the prices are steep.

If you were thinking about buying a lot of stuff from OPT then it might be worth checking the cost of buying from the USA. There are quite a few products which we cannot easily buy over here.

Elite used to carry the Hyper Polishes (spray polishes) but they are no longer on their site however maybe they still have some in a box somewhere. They also used to do 2 for 1 sales on the Hyper range. I think it is slightly easier to buy the traditional paste polishes


----------

